# Dionysios Solomos translation into English of all verses of his Hymn to Freedom



## Theseus (May 13, 2012)

Is there anywhere I can get hold of a translation into English of all of the verses of the Hymn to Freedom by Dionysios Solomos. I have the Greek original. Thanks!:upz:


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2012)

For the time being:

Hymn to Liberty (1918) by Dionysios Solomos, translated by Rudyard Kipling
http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Hymn_to_Liberty
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hymn_to_Liberty
http://www.ellopos.net/elpenor/greek-texts/modern/solomos_hymn-to-liberty.asp


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2012)

Prof. Marios Byron Raizis

1
I Know you by the sharp blade
of your terrifying sword
I know you by the form you made
taking the earth as victor lord.

2
Sprung from Grecian bones scattered
hallowed on every vale
with your old valor unshattered
Liberty, hail to you, hail!

15
Yes, but your sons, your offspring
now fight with all their breath,
and unceasingly are seeking
either victory or death.

155
Images of the Most High
can't you hear this cry of pain?
Centuries have passed it by
but its echo still remain.

157
What then? Will you allow us
to struggle and become freed?
Or will you disavow us
due to politicians' need?

158
If this is then your decision
here, before you stands the Cross!
Crush it, Monarchs, to oblivion,
crush it, help to wreak our loss.

Well, that' s about it...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2013)

Λένα Διβάνη: Σε είδα: μεταφρασμένο από τον Kipling! (protagon)


----------

